# Weekend Ram Powell action



## samoajoe

Here are a few pics from a trip I went on this weekend. We jigged, chunked and trolled for them. The Blackfin were caught jigging, the mako was caught while chunking, and the yellow were caught while trolling at dawn. I had some of my lures in the water but the two yellowfin hit naked ballyhoo during a double strike then not another bite. It looks like there were 3-4 other boats there before dawn, was that anyone here??? The action picked up at dawn on the troll. the biggest surprise was the mako that showed up in our chum slick then in our fish box after trying to eat our gunnel.


----------



## BBreeze

thats a nice looking mako,did he jump any. 2 of the smaller yellows we caught on the 4th were on naked ballyhoo also


----------



## samoajoe

BBreeze said:


> thats a nice looking mako,did he jump any. 2 of the smaller yellows we caught on the 4th were on naked ballyhoo also


 
Yeah it jumped probably 50ft behind the boat, but we had so much line out we thought there was no way that was the fish we had on.....very tasty too


----------



## cobe killer

nice mess of tuna!!! and mako. i'll have to catch me a mako to see how they taste.i hear that they are very good tablefair.


----------



## MSViking

Very nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## submariner

nice fish, good job and thanks for posting. I was out a little yesterday and water was smooth. Cann't catch any fish on land


----------



## SaltyDogg

Wow, Nice catch bro, wish I couldve went :thumbsup:


----------



## sail7seas

Nice mess of fish. Thanks for the report


----------



## Island24

Nice. I have heard you need to bleed the shark for it to taste good. Is that accurate?


----------



## samoajoe

Island24 said:


> Nice. I have heard you need to bleed the shark for it to taste good. Is that accurate?


 
Not this one. It turned into fish n chips just fine. I've also heard that you need to soak shark meat in milk prior to cooking to get the uric acid out. But this wasnt the case with mako. From the fillet table to the pan!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bonita dan

Hey I think thats the same dang shark that took one of our yellers away from us! Good job guys! :thumbup: Which boat where yall on?


----------



## samoajoe

bonita dan said:


> Hey I think thats the same dang shark that took one of our yellers away from us! Good job guys! :thumbup: Which boat where yall on?


We eased out there in a 26 Regulator about 3 AM. Chunked the trolled and had to leave about 8ish.


----------



## Chris V

Nice report and pics


----------



## samoajoe

Chris V said:


> Nice report and pics


 
Thanks Chris. It seemed to be hit or miss out there but Curtis steered us in the right direction.


----------



## djbradley

What'd that mako weigh? Also, how do you go about cleaning one? I don't plan on ever keeping a shark, but I'm just curious. It certainly doesn't look like a simple filet job.


----------



## Out Hookin

*Nice catch!*

Nicely done Joe.


----------



## samoajoe

djbradley said:


> What'd that mako weigh? Also, how do you go about cleaning one? I don't plan on ever keeping a shark, but I'm just curious. It certainly doesn't look like a simple filet job.


 
I got to be honest and say that I was cleaning the boat when the filleting was being done. The fillets were 4-6in long and a couple inches wide, when I was done with the boat, I got handed a bag o fillets and broke out!

It was 56" long and I guessed it to weigh 100lbs or so.....I never picked it up. All I can say is if I'm ever offered mako I will jump on it.


----------



## REEL STAMAS

Where was port ? How far to the RP ? Was that the only rig you fished ? Was that the closest deep rig to your port ? Thanks...


----------



## samoajoe

REEL STAMAS said:


> Where was port ? How far to the RP ? Was that the only rig you fished ? Was that the closest deep rig to your port ? Thanks...


 
Orange Beach, 70+ miles, define deep rig? At 50 miles or so they start getting "deep", Ram powell is in 3200ft of water.


----------

